# ASX Sharemarket Game 2008



## rowes (7 February 2008)

Apologies if this has been mentioned but i couldn't find a reference to it for the 1st game for 2008 but registration is now open for those of you who want to practise with some play money.

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/games/index.htm

Game commences 21st Feb.


----------



## doctorj (7 February 2008)

Thanks for the reminder.  I did quite well last game and was in line for a prize for most of the game, up until the last week or there abouts where I faded catastrophically.  I hope to do that little bit better this time.


----------



## Doris (10 February 2008)

rowes said:


> Apologies if this has been mentioned but i couldn't find a reference to it for the 1st game for 2008 but registration is now open for those of you who want to practise with some play money.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/investor/education/games/index.htm
> 
> Game commences 21st Feb.




Thanks ROWES!  I'd changed my email address to dodge masses of spam mail and thus hadn't received ASX notice of the SCHOOLS' game registration!  All fixed!  Thanks again!


----------



## agro (10 February 2008)

thanks rowes - i just signed myself up

good thing its not like trading matters challenge with the 10k bonus questions!


----------



## Scuba (10 February 2008)

Thanks all, but the choices are so limited aren't they?

One of my favourites only...


----------



## agro (10 February 2008)

Scuba said:


> Thanks all, but the choices are so limited aren't they?
> 
> One of my favourites only...




top 200 companies i beleive


----------



## hangseng (10 February 2008)

OK who stole my username? 

Too slow once again, just as well I am quicker in the market 

I believe my time has come, having now twice picked major market movements in the last year and protected both capital and profits. I haven't played the game for 2 years but it is fun using someones elses money in a controlled manner.

The bears are now clearly in full flight, should be interesting.

For the Feng Shui believers this year is forecast by the Feng Shui masters to be the year of resources. The article I read recently on an Asian flight overseas stated something along the lines (cryptically) that minerals would fair well in the year of the rat. Interesting that the NY Times and Japanese papers also support this view. I will read the Malaysian papers with interest this morning whilst (bored) in my transit room on my last leg home.

I believe strongly in Feng Shui. My wife place two cumquat trees at the entrance of our home 8 years ago (8 is a notable number, our home is a 4 and daughter is a numerology 8 as I am). This was to create ambience, joy, health and wealth. It worked as did the many chimes she placed between the front and back door to capture wealth.

This is the year of the Rat and Hangseng.
*Gong Xi Fa Cai*


----------



## Mouse (21 February 2008)

*ASX Sharemarket game*

Yo dudes!

Who's in the ASX sharemarket game this time?  Registrations are closed, day one of trading was today ... but I missed it!

So I'm still sitting on my starting amount of $50,000.  My strategy will be the same as in the Trading Matters game, except this time my plan is to make money instead of losing it 

Anyone else in?

cheers 
Mouse


----------



## hangseng (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Mouse said:


> Yo dudes!
> 
> Who's in the ASX sharemarket game this time?  Registrations are closed, day one of trading was today ... but I missed it!
> 
> ...




I signed up and they confirmed my registration but still no trading account. I can log in but it doesn't display the trading section link.

No matter, I will still win


----------



## Mouse (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hiya,

The trading link works for me now.  It wasn't there a few days ago.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Be afraid - be very afraid!  Lost $300 on my trades today, hopefully will pick up on opening tomorrow


----------



## blind freddie (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Notice how The Phantom is giving away strategies and tips in the newsletter part of the game?  Somebody else who likes wearing his undies on the outside!


----------



## pan (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Yeah i joined up and i already 700 up today whoo!! 
cant see it lasting long but does anyone have any tips for the best short term stocks in the asx 100


----------



## Mouse (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



blind freddie said:


> Notice how The Phantom is giving away strategies and tips in the newsletter part of the game?  Somebody else who likes wearing his undies on the outside!




What!  Someones running around in their undies and I missed it???

... runs off to look ...


----------



## blind freddie (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



pan said:


> Yeah i joined up and i already 700 up today whoo!!
> cant see it lasting long but does anyone have any tips for the best short term stocks in the asx 100




NOT the banks!  Mind you somebody bought 100,000 ANZ shares late today at $21.80.  Probably owns a maserati!


----------



## pan (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



blind freddie said:


> NOT the banks!



Don't worry mate I already picked that one. I reckon FMG looks good at the moment and OXR, see what happens I guess.


----------



## blind freddie (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Lost a bucketload on FMG in the CNBC game, but resources are all good at the moment


----------



## pan (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

There meant to ship their first iron ore in the next couple of months according to the FMG thread.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Im in,this time i want a prize dammit!

cant check the rankings yet but ive already dropped a couple hundred bucks.

might be in with some hope in this game at least in the state rankings,theres less people over here!


----------



## Nyden (21 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I'm in!

Having no current actual investment in the market, some virtual trading will be fun! 

Still cashed up, wasn't aware trading had begun ... perhaps some major risk trades early on in the game will suffice ... 50k spread across some specs :

No, I'll be trading conservatively. Good experience!


----------



## blind freddie (22 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

4,472 out of 5,039 - nothing like starting at the back of the fleet


----------



## doctorturf (23 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



blind freddie said:


> NOT the banks!  Mind you somebody bought 100,000 ANZ shares late today at $21.80.  Probably owns a maserati!




dunno freddie,bought the banks on the first day and didnt trade the second,am currently 54th, everyone else must be going bad. am tryin to convert the hq holden in my garage to a maserati, but will probably end up driving a billycart!


----------



## So_Cynical (23 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

National ranking  3077  of 5039
State ranking 	1061 of 1751

I never usually buy at market so...ill blame that.

Players that don't work...or have good access to a PC during the day 
have a big advantage....i don't


----------



## jonojpsg (23 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hey woohoo, I'm 41 national and NUMERO UNO in Tas!!  Well I thought it was pretty impressive anyway - bought banks (NAB, CBA, WBC) and BBG and PDN in the middle of day 1 and the strange thing was that I managed to get banks at not much more than what they closed at yesterday??  They must have closed much higher on Thursday than they were in the middle of the day, since they all got crunched yesterday 

Anyway, I agree that having access to trading during the day helps, coz I sold BBG yesterday once I saw that they had jumped after releasing results, and bought ZFX after reading ASF thread   made another quick 4% just on that trade

So currently holding CBA, WBC, NAB, PDN, ZFX.

I reckon leaders Monday will have to have been holding WES after their 7% rally.

Looking forward to trying to hang on to my gains and trade actively this game around as in the past have not bothered much with it.


----------



## blind freddie (26 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Keep looking in the top 100 for that pesky mouse, but is nowhere to be seen.  Wherefore art thou mousie?


----------



## Mouse (26 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

*waves*

Over here freddie!

I started late and only bought and sold a couple of shares yesterday and today.  Am currently sitting on $50,564.53.  They don't update positions until midnight, so I'm not sure where I am ranked.  At the start of today I was way back in position 8334.

My strategy for this game is to try and catch some bounces, but they are all bounced up to the top at the moment so I am only holding GFF, cause I couldn't decide whether to sell it or not 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## son of baglimit (26 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

well good start so far for me - well into the top 10% so far - using ONLY mining services companies, and woodside.

havent got time to 'trade' as such, but might move the portfolio around when it suits.

a great sector for these strange times.


----------



## blind freddie (27 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

I'm a little ahead of you on $50,911.92.  The leaders have shot out of the blocks, and are going to be impossible to catch!


----------



## son of baglimit (27 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

another good day yesterday moved me into the top 5 % - and more today - lets see where tomorrow.


----------



## blind freddie (27 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Big question is - will the market pull back tomorrow, or will it continue to surge?


----------



## Mouse (28 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



blind freddie said:


> Big question is - will the market pull back tomorrow, or will it continue to surge?




*jumps up and down on top of the market*

Go down!  Go down!  Go down!

My strategy was to wait for a red day and buy certain shares, but there hasn't been a red day yet and I am still waiting at the gates.

Of course, I'm happy that my real money shares have gone up though 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (28 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Nice to see the market actually go up for three days in a row, hopefully today will make four.  Might be time to start converting money into shares again. Inctec pivot has been an absolute bolter out of the blue over the past 6 months, and would now have to be the highest share price on the market.  Ran ove RIO with little fanfare!


----------



## shadow123 (28 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

went from 61k to 58k over nite 

Still looking good though


----------



## blind freddie (28 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Was just holding ZFX last night, so have shown an improvement today, bought a bunch of stocks this morning hoping that the market would bounce after 11.00.  It has bounced like a flat football


----------



## blind freddie (28 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Still waiting for that bounce - waiting   waiting.........waiting - still going down, where's the bottom    waiting     still waiting


----------



## tigerboi (28 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

hi to all back after telstra put me on the sidelines for 10 days,so who is 

leading the race?


----------



## tigerboi (28 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

would be good if i could get this page format to get the page to go

all the way to the right instead of using just half the page,ideas​


----------



## tigerboi (28 February 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

going real good this gee go back to were you started


----------



## Mouse (4 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Oh dear,

I should have kept waiting at the gates!  After a few days of not trading I, once again, dismissed my trading plan and jumped on in with both feet.  Needless to say the day after I jumped in, the red days came.

I'm currently in position 6446 with $49652.76.  Hoping to get myself back on track today.

Hows everyone else doing?


cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (4 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Bl***y terrible!  Sold my ZFX at a profit on Friday, then bought a whole heap of banks & retail on Friday arvo expecting the market to improve on Monday & Today.  Fingers were well and truely burnt weren't they!  Back at $48,500 and desperate!

Mind you the leaders lost about $1,000 friday to monday & another 500 or so Mon to Tues, so that doesn't make me feel quite so bad! Mind you crashed from 2873 to 10193 in one slick move.

The lack of noise and bragging on this site probably means that there are a lot of others floundering around in the same stream as me


----------



## trillionaire#1 (5 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Im one of the strongest players......im holding up near the entire ladder!
zipping along in about 12000th place:bricks1:hmmm, must be the lack of red sports car incentive:car:,or maybe i couldnt pick a good stock to save myself just now.
Except for MEO which has me shot to a good start in march asf stock comp::bier:


----------



## Mouse (5 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hey trill,

Look on the bright side ... the only way you can go now is up!!!

I lost about $500 yesterday to bring me down to $49119.38, but I managed to gain about 700 places to be in position 5747.  So I guess I'm losing money slower than others.  I still think i should have just sat at the gate, with only 18% of people in profit I'd be up there with the best of them if I'd done nothing.

Re-arranged my game portfolio yesterday, so hopefully I'll do better now.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## son of baglimit (11 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

i hadnt looked for a week, assuming id crashed out with everyone else.

but im now in the top 3% - mining services holding well.

and now a takeover for dyno nobel - that should propel me well up the tree.

had 5000 of those lovelies at $2.25.


----------



## son of baglimit (12 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

and after yesterdays collapse, i moved inside the top 1%.

but dare i say todays action, althought profitable, will see me back with the crowd.

its a side interest.


----------



## blind freddie (17 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

It will be interesting to see how low they can go today.


----------



## son of baglimit (17 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

after cracking the top 1%, i spent the week treading water or down a place or 10 - and today, even thou i'll go backwards $$$ wise, i expect i'll actually move up again......fun & games.

its a side interest.


----------



## Mouse (17 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Mumble, mumble ... why don't they have a option to just put the money in a bank and get interest instead of trying to trade 

cheers
Mouse .. not doing so well on this one.


----------



## tigerboi (17 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hi mousette hows it going?i havent had time on this one,so bought the 4 banks(still getting slammed?)plus bsl,for me its gold,gold,gold...everywhere is too volatile...cheers tb


----------



## tigerboi (18 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Mouse said:


> Mumble, mumble ... why don't they have a option to just put the money in a bank and get interest instead of trying to trade
> 
> cheers
> Mouse .. not doing so well on this one.




Hey hows it going there mouse?i hope you are ok because i went to use my printer this morning & i found this... crikey mouse i know the market is down a bit but stay clear of  printers,stick to the cheese!!!


----------



## blind freddie (18 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

This is NOT much fun. I can think of a million and one ways to waste money, rather than put it on a stock that is ging backwards.  If you want a money making tip, buy the ones that I sell.  I buy they go down, I sell and they go up.  I feel like mousie in the picture squeezed!


----------



## son of baglimit (18 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

different day today - made some on dxl, dow & mnd, but gave up some on wor.

considering the big miners all took a caning, i expect to move up that tree again.

i guess its all about where theyll be in june.


----------



## hangseng (19 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Got a late start due to ASX stuff up and copped an early belting, but the last week has been better. Was placed 1,983 now 153 after another great win yesterday with SGP.

Will my strategy place me into the top 100 soon? 

Winning stock trades to date have included BEN, DXL, ASX, LGL, MND, SUN, and WOW.

Losers ANZ, IIF, BXB


----------



## Mouse (19 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



tigerboi said:


> Hey hows it going there mouse?i hope you are ok because i went to use my printer this morning & i found this... crikey mouse i know the market is down a bit but stay clear of  printers,stick to the cheese!!!




Darnit tigs!

You weren't supposed to catch me sneaking a peak at your game!

I'm clawing my way back up from being in 12871st position last wednesday *gulp* and over $2000 behind the average players.  Currently in 10177th position and only $850 behind the average.

I took my eye off the game to do a sidetrip to do the Virtual Mt Everest Challenge and raise money for the sick kiddies at the Royal Childrens Hospital here in Brisbane.  That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

cheers
Mouse


----------



## son of baglimit (19 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

now 119th overall - but expecting to lose out to the throngs buying up the top20 stocks.

hopefully my real money can do this well soon lol.


----------



## blind freddie (19 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

You beat me Mousie, I could only manage 12528th place as of yesterday, mind you expecting to do better today.  Easter break could be interesting, do we hold or fold for the break.  All of the analyists are saying that we have not hit the bottom yet, and are expecting a bottom of about 4950 for the all ords.


----------



## blind freddie (19 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Hey who has some Kids that I can borrow, would love to go and see Horton hears a who, but feel a bit weird walking into a kids movie with no kids (mine are now adults and are refusing to come with me)


----------



## son of baglimit (19 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

go onto ebay - mine are for sale, and so are plenty of others lol.


----------



## blind freddie (20 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Don't want to buy just borrow - like grandchildren, borrow them fill them full of lollies and red cordial and send them back home


----------



## son of baglimit (27 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

dropped back a few % in the last few days with the market recovering, but with WOR rated a buy on UBS, and the energy services sector getting a boost, i expect a big leap back towards the top 1%.

not doing bad considering ive only traded once.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (27 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Im above 50 grand yippee $50,876.76 But earlier 
National ranking  	2872  of 15003 
State ranking  	        1042  of 5358 
At least i have food on the table i guess :


----------



## son of baglimit (31 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

hovering just outside the top 2%, but after a very good day today it should see me re-enter the top 1%.

now if i can just sneak that little bit higher.

go that energy services sector.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (31 March 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



son of baglimit said:


> hovering just outside the top 2%, but after a very good day today it should see me re-enter the top 1%.
> 
> now if i can just sneak that little bit higher.
> 
> go that energy services sector.



Where exactly are you, cause i'm in the top 100%  or was it the bottom 100%  heh heh


----------



## Mouse (1 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Oh heck,

I'm so close to the bottom that I could almost touch it if I just stretch a bit! 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## wanky (1 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

National ranking  	14822  of 15071
State ranking 	3459 of 3513  



this is what happens when you buy and forget


----------



## blind freddie (1 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Is there a prize ofr last place?  currently at 10441


----------



## son of baglimit (1 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

inside the top 1% - and another good day with WOR's good news.
good day for DOW too.

might be time to change tack just for a few days.

consolidate the current balance, await the inevitable profit taking, and buy back in, expanding the portfolio.

victorias gaming decisions are due any day - might visit there.


----------



## son of baglimit (2 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

now finally in the top 100 - 94th place.

and 20th in victoria.

vjknight - for the uninformed, vj knight (god bless his soul) was the driver of that great pacer baglimit.


----------



## blind freddie (3 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

My strategy will be the same as in the Trading Matters game, except this time my plan is to make money instead of losing it .

How's the strategy coming along Mousie?


----------



## son of baglimit (3 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

and subsequent good days for the rest of the market see me crashing out - plummeting in fact.

oh well, surely theres another credit crisis at hand.

maybe some moves once WOR's new acq is finalised.


----------



## Mouse (3 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Shhh freddie,

I'm hiding in tigerboi's printer so that I can jump out and steal baglimits portfolio.

Best we don't talk about how my strategy has been going.  Although, I have made about $2500 in the past two days.

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (3 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Mouse said:


> Shhh freddie,
> 
> I'm hiding in tigerboi's printer so that I can jump out and steal baglimits portfolio.
> 
> ...




Hows it going mousie?? do you know where im coming on the ladder?i bought the 4 banks & bsl,but been busy so havent traded one yet,last game was enough effort for me,did you save that photo of you in my printer?funny hey...if not i will put in that thread,as you know i love a funny photo but ive put myself on a photo limit of just 1 a day from now on..tb


----------



## son of baglimit (10 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

was going well - till i decided to offload DXL, and take advantage of the upcoming gaming licence decision and bought TAH - oh dear are they gonna take a pounding next week.

my comp is over.


----------



## Mouse (11 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Oh dear,

You know how in those reality tv shows they line you up and say "you are in the bottom 3" ... well, *gulp*  I'm almost down there with them!  As soon as I buy something, it goes down.  New strategy might be to sell all my shares and stop trading, then at least I might catch up to the national average!!!

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (14 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

You been spying on me mousie?  You seem to be using the freddie method of trading


----------



## Mouse (15 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



blind freddie said:


> You been spying on me mousie?  You seem to be using the freddie method of trading





Oh Freddie,

That would be a case of the blind leading the ..... mouse 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## blind freddie (15 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Up the garden path and in totally the wrong direction


----------



## Nyden (15 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Doing terribly! Haven't actually traded though ... bought a bunch of stocks on day 1, let em' ride - still ranked 6000-something though.

Still have blooming 50k  Certain stocks up a lot, others down a lot! I can't seem to lose any money, or gain : One goes up, the other goes down ... & so forth. The horrors of a semi-diversified portfolio!


----------



## rowes (15 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Been heading down the gurgler myself. 
Not being able to set a stop for my trades has seen me give back all my profits and some. Goes to show how important in real life having a stop loss in place really is.


----------



## hangseng (15 April 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Not doing huge as I haven't focussed.

DXL has been my saviour along with ASX, BEN and MND.

I have traded the ASX each time it went down and sold each time it went up. Good little money spinner.

LGL and IIF has let me down.

If I had focussed on day one I would be close to the top 100. No focus, now sitting at 1123 as of yesterday and maybe around 600-800 today. I still have my master plan - $16,000 cash just waiting for the next fall. I fear my lack of focus on the game I have left this too late, but I never say die.

Bit of fun  and hats off to the top trader in this market  quite an achievement to date.

My strategy has been to always leave cash overnight, just in case.


----------



## son of baglimit (13 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

and in the biggest comeback since............someone who returned bigger than before.........

after my TAH debacle i thought 'oh well, lets just trade some junk and have fun with it'

well that fun enabled me to return to my previous cash levels, plus a little more, well short of the leaders this time, sitting at about the top 5% spot.

then i decided to buy a stock that had been oversold i thought.....

st george bank was its name.

o what a day.

id reckon im back in the top 1% again after today - shall let ya know.


----------



## blind freddie (15 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

After months of furious trading, I'm back at the beginning.  Just like a lot of other players, sitting with just a little more than I started. This share trading thing is not as easy as it looks.


----------



## blind freddie (15 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

So teel me what stock is going to go balistic tomorrow, so I can buy first thing in the morning and sell in the afternoon $5,000 richer?
Just don't tell mousie OK?


----------



## son of baglimit (15 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

whatever fell today lol


----------



## Mouse (15 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



blind freddie said:


> So teel me what stock is going to go balistic tomorrow, so I can buy first thing in the morning and sell in the afternoon $5,000 richer?
> Just don't tell mousie OK?




Oh freddie,

After all I've done for you,  now you want to keep secrets from me?

I'm devastated.

One of my stocks has done really well lately.  Not going to tell which one in case freddie finds out :

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (15 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Ive only traded 3 stocks this time but done ok sitting on $52,100...

got wpl at $55 sumpfink...reckon they will make a play for santos.

sold..bsl,cba

bought sgb(there will be another bidder,cba wont lay down & let the no.1 spot just go that easy..)

bought tol(will sell virgin(so cheap)so they can buy linfox)...

hows it going mousie??tb


----------



## tigerboi (15 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



son of baglimit said:


> now finally in the top 100 - 94th place.
> 
> and 20th in victoria.
> 
> vjknight - for the uninformed, vj knight (god bless his soul) was the driver of that great pacer baglimit.




knew you were a punter with a name like that,vinnie knight yeah he was a great driver alright,remember the night when "poppy"popular arm made his comeback & won??

i grew up in leichhardt & the old man was from glebe so we would go to the dish lickers at wenty & at harold park..the days when i was an ankle biter..hondo grattan,paleface adois the bathurst bulldog!!memories..

found this..http://www.harness.org.au/inter/resultsp2.htm

all the inter dom results mate,gee remember hancock getting sir vancelot home for me at 16/1,i backed our maestro with johnny binskin driving coz a mate had one with him called midge meel got the cash at bankstown with JB doing the deed,deadset cheated the bookies blind..ha.ha got 30/1 backed it all the way into 6/4 fav..the bagmen were absolutely spewing..was a huge punter back then now,gotta family so just a little punt:these days!

cheers mate,hope you been having a look at my weekly tips,few good winners of late... he drove some good ones vinnie knight,tragic when he went mate...

this too..http://www.addington.co.nz/Timeline.asp?Case=1&ID=1987

http://www.harness.org.au/ahrc/feature/rc_3yop.pdf

story on luxury liner,won on him in the 3200m nzers race..

What about this SOB..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msE1zn3iVFE

Vinnies win on poppy over gammalite in the '83 mm 3 wide,1st 1/2 in 59.7,poppy in the death the last lap..what a drive..vale vj
got goose bumps watching it..

'87 village kid..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX4dOhJb1i0&NR=1
"78 pure steel..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SX4dOhJb1i0&NR=1

plenty of other races mate...tb


----------



## trillionaire#1 (16 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

TB you obviously love your horse racing ,i remember a few years ago we had for siring purposes until he died of old age a  pacer called Infield ,from victoria
won the kilmore cup,and as a 2yo im told ran 1/8 second outside a world record,dont know the distance.the most placid stallion he used to poke his head in through our bathroom window for a scratch.

i remember watching villiage kid win the interdom ,i think '86 amazing race ,vanderport trying to run him down from 3 or 4 wide.

oh and im actually about 20 from last place in this game(havent had the time )well thats my excuse anyway


----------



## blind freddie (16 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Morning all.  Trots races & dogs - all too risky for me, haven't been near any of them for years, Mind you had an afghan hound for a long while, and she loved to race, well for 3/4 of the race any way, then she would get bored and pick a fight with the other dogs, made for interesting race meets.

Back to stocks, if one could pick the ups and downs a little better, I would have more money in the kit, have done well with fmg, bhp and yesterday lei.  lost a bundle on the banks asx and lgl, so am just catching up


----------



## Mouse (16 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



tigerboi said:


> hows it going mousie??tb




I'm being beaten by someone called Funnydaks.  

I think that says it all really 

cheers
Mouse


----------



## tigerboi (16 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



blind freddie said:


> Morning all. Trots races & dogs - all too risky for me, haven't been near any of them for years, Mind you had an afghan hound for a long while, and she loved to race, well for 3/4 of the race any way, then she would get bored and pick a fight with the other dogs, made for interesting race meets.
> 
> Back to stocks, if one could pick the ups and downs a little better, I would have more money in the kit, have done well with fmg, bhp and yesterday lei. lost a bundle on the banks asx and lgl, so am just catching up




Too risky?you should be looking at my race tips..last week my 2 best,the anchors in the quaddy in melbourne,gunfire messiah & amberino who had both won for the TB stable at their previous starts...got the cash at..wait for it
$3.50 & $3.70...(we hear about 1 baggers like mxr...wow )

$100 all up those 2 gives you $1295..or nearly a 13 bagger...1295%

the best you can get to that would be FDL pre the big anns when they went from 1c to 9c at close & up to 14c..mak's had a 10 bag run...but for the real multi baggers...the TB tips/stable are the go..

had a few good baggers lately,helideck in 2 tips at 7/1 & $15.40...plus the 2 last week have won twice for the TB stable,calchris a deadheat winner at $21.50..paid $10.50..


ive got a stable up & running for the brisbane carnival which will have a few runners this week..go have a look...mate i used to be a big punter & these tips i do,they are no fluke...i tip to win not place so go look for this weeks tips around lunchtime...tb


----------



## blind freddie (16 May 2008)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Starting to worry about you mousie, you seem to have this pants/underpants fetish!


----------



## burnsie (11 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Game 1 for 2010 is on soon.

Are you guys in it again?


----------



## skyQuake (11 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Looks like the Trading Places comp is on again too:
http://www.tradingplaces.com.au/tp/TPHome.jsp

I think those are the only 2 in Aus - JPMorgan and the ASX one.
Anyone know of others?


----------



## burnsie (11 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



skyQuake said:


> Anyone know of others?




Not to my knowledge.  Is the trading places one open to the public or only university students, their website confuses me...


----------



## skyQuake (11 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



burnsie said:


> Not to my knowledge.  Is the trading places one open to the public or only university students, their website confuses me...




Only uni students I think, cause u need a .edu email address to sign up from memory. Westpac used to have a game but i cant find it anymore.


----------



## derty (11 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



burnsie said:


> Game 1 for 2010 is on soon.
> 
> Are you guys in it again?



Thanks for the heads up - registrations cloess 17th Feb. Kick off 18th Feb.


----------



## burnsie (18 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Good luck all.

I've never done anything like this before, so it should be interesting to see how I go.  Much better using monopoly money!

Any tips? I'm guess with this kind of market we are just going to have to buy the dips during the day...


----------



## DocK (18 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

My 12 year old is doing it through his school.  He tells me they can only trade in 150 companies and the brokerage is $30 each way  With a hypothetical kitty of $50K commissions will be a huge drag.

They have started an "ASX Club" for those kids interested in doing the game.  My son told me that when he asked the teacher supervising it if they could use stop losses and contingent orders he was immediately treated as "resident expert" by the other kids  Hope he does better than his mother has lately   I don't know whether to help him or see how he does and maybe start taking tips from him in future.  If my expectations of the market play out it won't be easy to make much of a profit if restricted to long positions only during the game period - is shorting allowed?


----------



## burnsie (18 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Unfortunately shorting is not allowed, and yes brokerage is $30 each way which makes day trading difficult.

I'd say let the boy go and see how he does.


----------



## jbocker (18 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



derty said:


> Thanks for the heads up - registrations cloess 17th Feb. Kick off 18th Feb.




ASX Game 1, 2010
Registration extended to 24 February
Trading: 18 February to 2 June

Good for beginners and to try out some 'trade strategies' (within bounds of the game rules). I find it tests how well you stick to your strategy, albeit its not real money involved. 
The more you mentally apply it as a real test the better the learnings.

I enjoy the game. Are there others?? Do others use it as a test of their ability in any fashion.


----------



## Soontoberich (23 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Started out in 30% but now have dropped back to about 50%. Got wiped out with CPU. This is my first ASX game. I wasn't expecting to be at the top, but I don't want to get creamed. Anyone have any suggestions? Do most people look at what will go well over the six months, buy and hold until near the end, or do they go more short term?

What not to buy (what I've got):
BHP, CPU, MND, ANN


----------



## Julia (23 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Soontoberich said:


> Started out in 30% but now have dropped back to about 50%. Got wiped out with CPU. This is my first ASX game. I wasn't expecting to be at the top, but I don't want to get creamed. Anyone have any suggestions? Do most people look at what will go well over the six months, buy and hold until near the end, or do they go more short term?
> 
> What not to buy (what I've got):
> BHP, CPU, MND, ANN



How did you get 'wiped out' with CPU?  It has been doing very well.
Ditto MND

Regarding whether to buy and hold for the six months, or short term trade, presumably this is one of the aspects that determines your skill, i.e. what decisions you make in this regard.


----------



## Soontoberich (25 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

CPU doing well?

Well I bought it at 12.34 (thought I would've got it at 12.15 but bought 'at market')
Have a look at the chart. Its now 11.89. They might have looked good for the past six months but the game only started last week.


----------



## Soontoberich (25 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Not that I'm an expert, a complete beginner to be exact, but I would have thought that it's *my skill* that determines the decisions I make - not the other way around. I am reading and posting on the forum in an effort to increase my skill/knowledge.


----------



## Julia (25 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Julia said:


> How did you get 'wiped out' with CPU?  It has been doing very well.
> Ditto MND





Soontoberich said:


> CPU doing well?
> 
> Well I bought it at 12.34 (thought I would've got it at 12.15 but bought 'at market')
> Have a look at the chart. Its now 11.89. They might have looked good for the past six months but the game only started last week.



OK.  I wasn't aware the game only started last week.



> Regarding whether to buy and hold for the six months, or short term trade, presumably this is one of the aspects that determines your skill, i.e. what decisions you make in this regard.






Soontoberich said:


> Not that I'm an expert, a complete beginner to be exact, but I would have thought that it's *my skill* that determines the decisions I make - not the other way around.



You have misinterpreted how I used "determines".  Try substituting "demonstrates".


----------



## prazstar (26 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

This is my first time playing the ASX share market game, and so far I'm doing really bad!! just goes to show i have a lot of  learn!!


----------



## Julia (26 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



prazstar said:


> This is my first time playing the ASX share market game, and so far I'm doing really bad!! just goes to show i have a lot of  learn!!



I guess that's much of the purpose of the game, prazstar.  And don't forget that it's a pretty choppy and difficult market at present.  Don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## jbocker (27 February 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Soontoberich said:


> Started out in 30% but now have dropped back to about 50%. Got wiped out with CPU. This is my first ASX game. I wasn't expecting to be at the top, but I don't want to get creamed. Anyone have any suggestions? Do most people look at what will go well over the six months, buy and hold until near the end, or do they go more short term?
> 
> What not to buy (what I've got):
> BHP, CPU, MND, ANN




I have tried both, thinking what will do well over 6 months (1 or 2 companies), and looking for 2 other short term. Had a couple of runs in earlier games where I had done well, but have come undone at some point and ended up pretty average.
Not doing so well in this game I am down $1000. This time my Game Strategy: catching falling knives and cheapies.


----------



## Soontoberich (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Julia said:


> OK.  I wasn't aware the game only started last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Misinterpreted? As in "by 'up' I meant 'down". I don't think you can substitute "demonstrated" for "determines" without changing the meaning. If I'm driving and I indicate left, is it the other driver's fault for not assuming I was turning right?


----------



## Julia (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Soontoberich said:


> Misinterpreted? As in "by 'up' I meant 'down". I don't think you can substitute "demonstrated" for "determines" without changing the meaning. If I'm driving and I indicate left, is it the other driver's fault for not assuming I was turning right?



Well, let's hope that you are more attuned to the nuances of the market than you are to the English language.
Good luck.


----------



## Trader Paul (1 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Hi folks,

..... it's only early days yet, but happy with current position,
less than $300 off the pace, in 38th place nationally and 5th
position, statewide .....  

BKL and RMD for this week and maybe a recovery in QBE, after
today's selloff (concerns about exposure to Chilean quake ... ???)

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Trader Paul (2 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> ..... it's only early days yet, but happy with current position,
> less than $300 off the pace, in 38th place nationally and 5th
> ...






..... and figure, that TTS may also get a lift this week, as well ... 

happy trading

  paul


----------



## Soontoberich (2 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Julia said:


> Well, let's hope that you are more attuned to the nuances of the market than you are to the English language.
> Good luck.




What the hell? 'Determined' and 'demonstrated' are two different things. Maybe I'm just pedantic but maybe they are the 'nuances' that you need to understand.

Let me put them into a sentence so that you can understand:

Through the misuse of your words, you have *demonstrated* that you are wrong and yet still *determined* to prove otherwise.

If you are going to respond to a thread, please try to make them constructive. There's not much point with vague and provocative responses such as your first and subsequent posts.
Obviously this reply will fall on deaf ears and thus, will not be constructive, but I need to make myself clear that what I said was correct.


----------



## burnsie (2 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Well, I'm off to a shaky start thanks to some poor gambles (erm... "investments") into GNS and SUN.

But in the last 2 days I've clawed back to just over $47,000 (From a low of ~$45,500).  I think my initial strategy of day trading is a poor one.  $30 brokerage makes it damn hard indeed.

I think I might just ride this wave up and hold cash until it all comes crashing down a little more.  I just want to get out of the bottom 500


----------



## Julia (2 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Julia said:


> How did you get 'wiped out' with CPU?  It has been doing very well.
> Ditto MND
> 
> Regarding whether to buy and hold for the six months, or short term trade, presumably this is one of the aspects that determines your skill, i.e. what decisions you make in this regard.






Soontoberich said:


> What the hell? 'Determined' and 'demonstrated' are two different things. Maybe I'm just pedantic but maybe they are the 'nuances' that you need to understand.
> 
> Let me put them into a sentence so that you can understand:
> 
> ...




With apologies to those who are attempting to discuss the ASX game for this hijacking of the thread, the following is the Oxford Dictionary's definition of 
"determine":



> decide, settle, come to a conclusion, be the decisive factor in regard to, define




So it will be the decisions you make, whether these are to buy and hold or to do short term trades that *determine*  (will be the decisive factor in) your profitability.

So maybe before you, with your inexperience and minimal number of posts on this forum, decide to be dismissive of suggestions offered, you could consider using a dictionary.


----------



## Soontoberich (3 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



Julia said:


> With apologies to those who are attempting to discuss the ASX game for this hijacking of the thread, the following is the Oxford Dictionary's definition of
> "determine":
> 
> 
> ...




Your skill determines your decisions which in turn determines your profitability. What I said still stands. The amount of time you've spent on this forum or the number of posts you've had is irrelevant. While you're at it, maybe you should look up the term 'arrogant' and 'condescending' in the dictionary.

I haven't dismissed any constructive advice. In terms of my original post, you clearly haven't supplied any.


----------



## h0psing (9 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Is this a good forum as a beginner or do I end up picking up bad habits because its not real money?


----------



## skyQuake (9 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



h0psing said:


> Is this a good forum as a beginner or do I end up picking up bad habits because its not real money?




Kudos for recognizing you can easily develope bad habits with fake money.
But I say go all out, make all the mistakes, do everything and anything you want. But take notes. And at the end, review your notes and see what your potential pitfalls are.


----------



## burnsie (9 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*

Take all the chances you want to do in real life but are a little scared of.  It will help tell you if your hunches are right or not.

It has taught me that I'm rubbish as speculating and should stick to my day job.


----------



## Julia (9 March 2010)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket game*



burnsie said:


> Take all the chances you want to do in real life but are a little scared of.  It will help tell you if your hunches are right or not.
> 
> It has taught me that I'm rubbish as speculating and should stick to my day job.



No, don't allow it to teach you that at all.  We've all made plenty of mistakes before becoming consistently profitable.
Just learn what you got wrong and keep going.
Very few people are instant experts.


----------

